# purple urple ??



## BudGrower (Nov 4, 2011)

heared of one of snoop's songs somthn purple urple ist tt good ?? any info ???


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 4, 2011)

Purple Urkle     yes its very good from what Ive heard...   very slow while vegging....


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 4, 2011)

Enjoy your Purple Nurple, Tom.


----------

